# My princess is now a prince! UPDATED WITH POTTY SHOTS! It's a BOY!!!



## Stinkerbell

I paid for a private scan at baby bond and was told baby had hand in the way so couldn't tell sex. Went back a week later and was told 'it's a girl' over the moon! Been pink shopping like crazy! I've had my 20 week scan today and been told boy! I can't get my head around it! I'm happy either way no doubt about it but in shock haha.


----------



## mummof1

omgosh!! That's too much! Hopefully you can return your pink stuff for some blue lol! How many weeks were you at your private scan?


----------



## whatwillbex

Aww cute, thought baby bond was 99% accurate, just goes to show nothing is accurate until they are born. 

Congrats on your little boy! x


----------



## LilOopsy

Wow! I'm shocked at babybond... I had mine with them at 16 w and was told girl and confirmed at 18 and 20w scans. 

How clear was the pic at 20w... I mean like is there anyway they could have mistaken cord?


----------



## Stinkerbell

I don't think there's any mistake! It was sticking straight up! :) I was one day off 18 weeks with my second gender scan when they said girl. I'm really confused as I have the 'girl' potty shots but today it can't have been anything but a willy! I'm very happy boy or girl as I have a son and daughter anyway so we had no preference x


----------



## LadyW

Oh dear !! hope baby bond are going to give you a refund !!

To scan you twice and still be wrong is a bit .. USELESS ;-)

Our gender scan at 16 wks (not @ baby bond) said boy -- really clear shot of widget and balls ! So am hoping that no mistake could have been made when it was that clear.

20 week scan late next week & will see x


----------



## Stinkerbell

My cousin is having a girl 4 weeks before I'm due so nothing pink will go to waste. I really want another scan though to have another look! :)


----------



## time

wow! if you were over 16 weeks at the babybond one then i am horrified!! however on their website it does state that they do gender scans earlier than that, and the reproductive organs have not yet developed properly! so i can see how they can make mistakes!

i was told girl at 16 + 4 and hoping to get it confirmed on my anomaly scan in a weeks time!


----------



## Stinkerbell

Ive emailed baby bond hoping they'll re-scan me so I can have another check.


----------



## LilOopsy

Stinkerbell said:


> I don't think there's any mistake! It was sticking straight up! :) I was one day off 18 weeks with my second gender scan when they said girl. I'm really confused as I have the 'girl' potty shots but today it can't have been anything but a willy! I'm very happy boy or girl as I have a son and daughter anyway so we had no preference x

Lol! I guess there's no mistaking that then... Maybe he'd tucked himself up for ur 18 week one hehe


Congrats on ur blue bundle... Most shops will let you exchange clothes so don't worry bout all ur pink stuff ;)


----------



## Stinkerbell

My first scan i was 16 + 5 but baby wouldn't move hand but at 17 + 6 I was told no doubt that it was a girl xx


----------



## Pennyb

Ooppss congratulations. I was told a girl at my private scan and have done some mega shopping including the actual wardrobe being pink ! If it changes at the 20 week scan I will be doing some wardrobe painting :)


----------



## LilOopsy

Stinkerbell said:


> My first scan i was 16 + 5 but baby wouldn't move hand but at 17 + 6 I was told no doubt that it was a girl xx

Now you need to change your signature ;)


----------



## Stinkerbell

Ye I do! Thanks for reminding me! :) xx


----------



## time

oh god i'm terrified this will have happened to me now haha!!
we were told 100% girl! so i headed out and bought so many pink things! definitely don't have the receipts still either!


----------



## Stinkerbell

Baby bond have just rang and said they'll re scan me but if they still say girl I have to pay £50 and if they now say boy I'll get a free 4d scan x


----------



## MissCherry15

Omg when are they scanning you again? I would hate to be in your shoes. xx


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm having another one on Sunday,just want to know for certain now xx


----------



## No1showgirl

xx


----------



## weerach

Id risk the £50 for a rescan.my cousin was told 100% boy at anomaly scan, gave birth to a girl, all their blue stuff was definately wasted lol.


----------



## Stinkerbell

weerach said:


> Id risk the £50 for a rescan.my cousin was told 100% boy at anomaly scan, gave birth to a girl, all their blue stuff was definately wasted lol.

What a shame! I'm going back on Sunday,I'd happily pay £50 anyway just to get to see him/her again. Xx


----------



## corgankidd

I am sooo worried about this happening to me too!! I was told boy at 14 weeks and the tech sounded so sure. However, lately I've been feeling like she was wrong and I am going to have a girl. I have bought so many blue things and I've already gotten attached to the thought of a boy. I have my 20 weeks scan on Sunday, so we'll see! 

Congrats on your boy and I hope you find something to do with all your pink!


----------



## Inoue

Oh god.... I had a babybond scan at 17w and told girl. Ive also got a good girly potty shot, ive brought LOADS of pink things since that day. Its 2 weeks till my 20w scan and nervous for when they check the gender. Have you got any pics of the potty shots? x


----------



## Cajadaem

OMG i had a scan Sunday just gone with Babybond and was told girl, and because i had so many boy vibes, and stuff pointing to boy, and baby was not very cooperative at scan i am not 100% convinced, hence i have another scan booked for friday evening with different company, to confirm! lol, i am also not bothered either way, just want to know, i was 16 +3 at the scan just gone, any chance of seeing your "girl" potty shot?


----------



## Lisa40

Oh wow!! I was told girl by babybond at 18 weeks and the 20 week anomoly scan said that she couldn't see anything that would suggest a boy so I think we are 95% girl but I've bought a lot of gender neutral stuff anyway just in case lol

will be looking forward to your update on Sunday! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Camlet

Wow now I'm really nervous about mine still being a girl! Lol I don't mind either way but have just forked out on a pink double buggy! :wacko: the lady scanning me kept saying it looked like a girl but didn't sound to sure either :wacko: so glad im having a 4d scan now as I think I'll get them to double check! Lol! xx


----------



## dydrmr81

Oh nooo! Do you have your girly potty shot to post?! This is a huge fear of mine!! 

But yay for a little boy!


----------



## lilyd

DId they give you a potty shot at Babybond? Really curious to know if it looked like a girl with the 3 lines or whether you can see a protrusion!


----------



## miss cakes

omg id be well pissed off not because the baby isnt the gender i thought but because id paid that money to be told specifically and they were wrong an to be wrong twice is outrageous!


----------



## MrsBertie

We've been told probably a girl at our 20 week scan, so I'm now saying she and expect the whole family is buying a mass of pink stuff! We always planned to have a 3d scan around 28 weeks though, so we will ask them to check again for us then, don't mind either way, just dont want the hastle of havign to return a load of pink clothes if it turns out to be a boy lol!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow!! 

I was told girl unconvincingly at 22 weeks with my NHS scan, I'm not sure if they would be wrong this far ahead?? But I'm still unsure lol, having a baby bond scan in 2 weeks time


----------



## Stinkerbell

these are my baby bond potty shots
 



Attached Files:







scan%20bits%201.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 343









scan%20bits%202.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 329


----------



## Stinkerbell

the pink clothes wont go to waste as my cousin is due a little girl in october :)


----------



## No1showgirl

Im not sure how anyone could have made a guess off those piccies....i cannot even see which bit it which!!


----------



## Stinkerbell

arrowed


----------



## mommybear1977

I was told boy at 18 and 21 weeks, he better not come out a girl!! I have bought too many non refundable boy things and got rid of a lot of my daughters old clothes. :/


----------



## phineas

If I seen them pics I woulda said boy! But I dunno! Hopefully u get ur free scan with 4d :)


----------



## No1showgirl

I actually think thats still girl.......!!


----------



## Wandering

Stinkerbell said:


> Baby bond have just rang and said they'll re scan me but if they still say girl I have to pay £50 and if they now say boy I'll get a free 4d scan x

Wow this is crazy! Your potty shots really look like a girl to me aswel, how confusing! At least you get a free 4d scan if they got it wrong.. thats definately worth it! please let us know the outcome on sunday! :)


----------



## amy2boys

Well, those pics to me show a scrotum, do not look like a girl at all. Just shows us how far too many people think 3 lines = girl. There are alot of things that can image a 3 lines. An experienced tech would never have made that mistake. You really should demand your money back from Babybond. 
Good luck at the re-scan.


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats on ur boy!! But oh crumbs... In scared I've been premature with my pink purchases now... :S


----------



## Tasha

That is a little boy IMO, from those photos.


----------



## Thaynes

I wouldn't have said boy for certain with those pics but i wouldn't have said girl as a likely chance at all.


----------



## Stinkerbell

I just assumed that's a girl potty shot after a tech said it was lol. She checked,checked and re checked and said it was definitely a little lady. I suppose when I think it's boy bits I can see something but not sure if it's in the mind now. 

I will keep you all updated and thank you for the comments. Hopefully on Sunday we find out for sure. The only thing keeping me still thinking maybe a girl is the tech I had today with a male trainee haha


----------



## Sparrow85

Jeezo!

I found out I'm having a boy on Saturday and there was seriously no doubt at all at what was between his legs! Your potty shot doesn't look like mine at all. 

I would definitely wait and get another opinion. You poor thing though.


----------



## lilyd

I'm so useless, I wouldn't have thought that was anything other than a girl potty shot!


----------



## minties

This is why I had 2 separate techs scan me at 20 weeks. They both separately said girl. Even then I'm taking it as a strong possibility rather than set in stone.


----------



## Bookity

Do you have potty shots from the scan that said boy? I agree that the girly shots don't look all that definitive to me.

At least you'll get your 4d scan. Can you get a different tech to confirm it?


----------



## phineas

Roll on ur scan... Cause unless uve two in there one scan is wrong! Lol I'm intrigued now spec cause we all have divided opinions on whether it's boy or girl :D


----------



## Stinkerbell

No I don't have one from today :(


----------



## jenniferttc1

I think it looks like a girl! this was my son at 20 weeks. Your picture looks like a vagina to me. 
EDIT: just realized thats 18 weeks shot so I cant compare really what your new one looks like
 



Attached Files:







haiden 20 week scan2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 182


----------



## daydreaming22

That looks 100% girl! Boys look VERY distinct at that stage, I will be surprised if you have a lil boy in there.


----------



## beth30

Just thought I'd add my gender scan for my baby boy.... it is 20 weeks. I don't know how much help it will be.


----------



## lillichloe

those potty shots really arent the best. I would want another scan too!


----------



## alexspargo

Here is my potty shot for my son. This was taken at 20 weeks but i had one done at 16 weeks and it looks exactly the same. When it is a boy there really is no doubt. Either way i'm sure you'll be thrilled :)
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.png
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 172


----------



## kmskeens

Wow, I can see why you're confused, but usually when it's a boy, you can DEFINITELY tell.
Here's my babies potty shot at 17 weeks:
https://i49.tinypic.com/3322ro3.jpg

and here's his potty shot again at 31 weeks, everyone told me I looked like I was carrying a girl. It made me paranoid so when I got my 4d I made them make sure he's still a boy! lol
https://i48.tinypic.com/2gvjyc8.jpg


----------



## skunkpixie

Wow your babybond pics do look really girl like! xxx


----------



## Stinkerbell

Thank you for your boy shots,I'm really confused now,when the tech showed us today the 'willy' was bright white,a different white to the rest of baby. The tech said he didn't think it was possible for it to be anything but a willy BUT it looked a lot different to every shot you kind ladies have posted.


----------



## Lil_Apple

I cant wait to hear the outcome of this after your next baby bond scan :)

As you say boy or girl its brilliant :) But it would be nice to know after paying out and then having your twenty week scan :flower:


----------



## broodyc

Wow!! I'm dying to know what you're having now lol Will be checking in for an update xx


----------



## Wannabeam

Stinkerbell said:


> I paid for a private scan at baby bond and was told baby had hand in the way so couldn't tell sex. Went back a week later and was told 'it's a girl' over the moon! Been pink shopping like crazy! I've had my 20 week scan today and been told boy! I can't get my head around it! I'm happy either way no doubt about it but in shock haha.

Hi, haven't read whole thread but just wanted to say the same happened to me but the other way around! 

I had a private scan with a specialist and he said boy, and my obstetrician also said boy. Then a few weeks later the specialist said no it's a girl at the 20week scan and then so did my Ob at the 20week prenatal appointement! We too had bought loads of blue things. Even named it George after my Grandpoppa who has passed away. Also a psychic said my Grandpoppa George had come through holding BLUE booties last time my cousin visited the psychic! LOL:haha: As long as baby is healthy we don't mind but as I'm showing forward EVERYONE says boy lol! I am so nervous that I will not have the right stuff. I nearly packed a few boy outfits in my hospital bag 'just incase' lol:haha: Soon we will know or sure!


----------



## AJ6276

Hi - heard so many stories like this! I went for my 16 week scan emergency 4d and was told girl on 2d view because of lines. Then we switched to 4d and there was something long (not cord) in between legs.

So confused! Tech said to confirm on next scan at 20 weeks. 

What do you guys think??
 



Attached Files:







4d pic.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 113


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@AJ. Wow. Hard to say with that picture. I don't think I could commit. Good luck with the 20 week scan!


----------



## dydrmr81

Wow those look very girly to me!!


----------



## Inoue

Im siding with babybond, although there not clear pics i would still sway to girl. Interesting to see how Sunday plays out :) x


----------



## mumof1+1

Wow. What a situation to be stuck in. I will be keeping an eye out for Sunday's update and hopefully whatever happens you'll know a lot more certain than you do.

You have just reminded me why I always prefer to be team yellow. Can't get it wrong when its out and sat in front of your face!

Good luck xx


----------



## Care76

From your pics it does look like a girl to me. If the other scan didn't look like the other ladies, maybe bubs really is a girl? 

For our first scan the tech had to make it so you could see the blood flow so we knew what was the umbilical cord (it was higher up). There was NOTHING between the legs. Seriously we looked on and off for the entire scan (almost an hour) and couldn't see anything. But no three lines either. Yet the tech said she was pretty certain it was a girl. That was our 19 week anatomy scan. Then I had to go into recheck the heart and spine at 22 weeks and guess what? BOY! Somehow a penis turned up this time! Even though the potty shot is pretty unmistakable, I now sometimes wonder. But then I think there is no way, he is a boy.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-14 10.15.41.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Stinkerbell

I really wish I'd asked for a potty shot at the hospital to show you all. Looking at your potty shot Care76 what i saw wasn't like that at all. You could see the legs but the 'thing' in the middle was sooooo white! It had no shape to it and you couldn't see balls. It was a long thin bright white line. The tech told us when we first viewed baby that everything bright white was bone. We're really confused. Poor thing if it is a boy he's been called Isabella for the past two weeks haha x


----------



## Care76

Hmmm, well on the first anatomy scan there was a white thing a bit higher up and it didn't look like my next scan (the pic I posted above). The tech said it was the umbilical cord and she made it so we could see the colours for the blood flow and sure enough it was the cord. That is why she thought girl, because there was no penis or scrotum. I wouldn't doubt it if your first scan was right! 

I hope you have receipts for everything just in case! We had to take back loads of stuff and some wasn't returnable.


----------



## glitterfly

Oh my goodness, this thread has scared me... We were told at 15w5 days girls but told to confirm at our 21w... However he/she was not performing, so we have a 4d scan booked in for 21st... Either way, congratulations on your gorgeous little baba. I'm sure he / she will be lovely.

Xxxx


----------



## Inoue

Any results stinkerbell from todays private scan? x


----------



## Stinkerbell

IT'S A BOY! 110%! We saw willy and balls today! Haven't a clue where he was hiding them 2 weeks ago haha x


----------



## Inoue

:shock:

Congrats on your little boy!! Kind of scary for the rest of us now! :haha: x


----------



## Stinkerbell

I know,I must have frightened a lot of ladies with this thread!! 

Thank you for the congrats,today's scan was with a different lady and she was fantastic,we saw his face in 4d and I've fallen in love with him so much. I've been told to ring tomorrow and book the complimentary 4d scan when I'm around 28 weeks.


----------



## Inoue

Yep, youve put the jeepers up me! :haha:. 7 days till my main 20w scan and ill be pinning the woman down asking for confirmation! lol. God knows what happened on your babybond scan last time, did they spend any decent time looking at the potty shot or was it a quick view? I really am quite suprised! :)

Bet your now over the moon with a final answer ~ phew! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## Stinkerbell

I was in around 20 minutes and most of the time was spent checking,I'm confused about it too but she's now a he haha. He's perfect so that's the main thing and my cousin is over the moon with all the pink stuff we've now got for her :)


----------



## Stinkerbell

Mrs.B. said:


> Congratulations :) xx

Thank you! :)


----------



## Toots4

Aww congrats hunni, I've got my babybond gender scan on Tuesday and I must say now I'm a little nervous. On a positive note you get to see your lovely little boy in 4D for free! xx


----------



## Camlet

Aww congratulations! :) you've definately got me panicking about my scan now though! :haha: thank goodness I've got a 4d scan booked so I can confirm! xx


----------



## phineas

Awwwh glad u got it confirmed 100% Hun and woohoo u have a boy :D


----------



## BabyAitchison

At least you now know lol congrats on you little man  x x


----------



## Stinkerbell

thank you ladies! pictures included of his little face,potty shot and a potty shot with his hand making its way for a feel lol
 



Attached Files:







baby face.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 95









baby potty.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 159









baby potty 2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 146


----------



## amy2boys

I knew it. Like I said, too many people just see 3 lines and think that equals a girl. In ultrasound MANY things image as 3 lines, cord, spine, scrotum etc.

To confirm girl you need to see labia NOT just 3 lines! A trained tech should know better - very bad practice.

Congrats on your son, enjoy !


----------



## 2016

I freaked out too now! :wacko: I got scanned a few days ago (not by babybond) and was told most likely girl. I have been trying not to think about it too much until confirmed again at 20 weeks but have already told everyone, bought an outfit and paint samples! :dohh:
Really nervous waiting until next scan on 17th.

Here is the potty shot:
[/SIZE][/FONT]

At exactly the same gestation, the twig and berries were clearly visible with DS.

Congrats on your lil prince!!!


----------



## Care76

Congrats on your boy!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell

@2016 I would say girl by your potty shot xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations on your little boy  I'm sorry you had to go through all that confusion though! Hope you can swap the pink stuff ok? :flower:


----------



## MissCherry15

Congrats!! im so glad they have finally got it right!! ive been checking the group for this thread update :) xx


----------



## MrsBertie

Congrats on your little boy, I'm trying not to buy any girl things until we've had our 3D scan in about 5 weeks time. They weren't entirely sure at my 20 week scan but thought it was a girl, so I'm gonna ask if they can double check at 28 weeks :)


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Wow congrats on your lil boy! :D


----------



## hope0678

Stinkerbell said:


> I don't think there's any mistake! It was sticking straight up! :) I was one day off 18 weeks with my second gender scan when they said girl. I'm really confused as I have the 'girl' potty shots but today it can't have been anything but a willy! I'm very happy boy or girl as I have a son and daughter anyway so we had no preference x

same thing happened to me, same weeks and everything, i;'m okay with either but i really wanted a girl, I have a DS he is 6, and this will be my last one...


----------



## Cajadaem

worrying now, i had a babybond scan at 6wks 3days and was told girl, i didnt see any boy parts, but wasnt wholey confident with the experience compared to my previous 2. so i booked another private gender scan with a different company when i was 17wks 1 day, they also said girl, it was a very pleasant experience i have no complaints, just dread getting to my 20wk NHS scan in 2 weeks and them say its a boy!!! lol


----------



## Jess TTC3

Wow..my "girl" potty shot looks like this... looks like 2 grapes with a long line... maybe its really a boy


----------



## MsTX

Your first sono definitely looks girl, what a difference in the two. Congrats on your boy!


----------



## Jess TTC3

Awww Congrats hun!! Glad the confusion for you is now over.. Please have a peek.at my potty shot on my avatar.. told Girl but not fully convinced.. her bits look forked with no definate.three lines!!

I fully know how frustrating it is not knowing.... x


----------



## Floralaura

Babybond got mine wrong too-Got told Girl, got the 3 lines shot..for it to turn out to be a Boy. They re-scanned me for free, I had to pay nearly £60 to get back there to be re-scanned though and then had to fight them for a refund and only then got my deposit back.


----------



## Jembug

How funny..... I had my scan at 16 weeks with baby bond and we are Told she is a girl.... Got my 20 week scan I'm an hour.... Will update :) x


----------



## Jess TTC3

Will defo look back to see your update... see if you can get a potty shot..
I'm going to Peek-A-Baby on Monday.. The ultrasound tech said Girl because she couldnt see a willy
Based only on the shot in my avatar..not based on her seeing 3 lines.. Hope we get a clear shot ..need to know Team pink or blue!!!!


----------



## kstone3

Oh, I'm really nervous now. We had a gender scan at 16wks1day with an independent screening place..and little one wasnt cooperating, but after coaxing he/she we were told girl. We've got our 20wk scan on thurs and as long as he/she is healthy I will be over the moon, but I know my OH is so excited about having a little girl :shy:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Oh gosh! I'm a wee bit nervous now. I got told I'm having a girl. The sonographer was pretty sure she seen no 'boy bits'. She was 99% sure, and from what I seen my girl had girly bits.
xoxox


----------



## _jellybean_

I wonder how often this happens. Your shots did look girly. Xx


----------



## Jembug

Baby bond was right for me, little girlie x


----------



## Leinzlove

Crazy! Wow! This makes me wonder if my 14+4 private gender scan was right. They said :pink:. However, I was hoping to get it confirmed at my 20w scan... but baby was modest. :) I guess I'll be finding out at 28+4, when I have my private 4D. (I hope!!)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

agh freaking out now. This is my babybond potty scan, what lines do they look for then as I assumed 3 lines and now I am wondering if there was a willy hiding at mine lol
 



Attached Files:







548257_346271518798221_1694524289_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Leinzlove

So, I can't be sure from this picture at 14+4 (measuring 13+6).

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/319450_4236215065133_655593324_n.jpg


----------

